# 68 Krate bikes first month date codes



## garysvintagemuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

Did the krate bikes start in January of 68 or were they introduced later in the year. Just wondering what the first month is that they were produced in.


----------



## Oldnut (Jul 4, 2014)

*Krates*

My son owns a October 67 orange krate they were built up for Christmas


----------

